# Welches Koi-Futter ??



## Kiki (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo !
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich hier jemanden mit meinen Fragen nerve. 
Bis jetzt wurde mir eigentlich immer nett und kompetend geholfen. Dafür schonmal DANKE ! 
Ich habe natürlich schon im Forum gesucht , aber so richtig fündig bin ich noch nicht geworden. 
Auf welche Bestandteile sollte man bei Koifutter achten ?  
Es gibt so viele Marken da habe ich voll den Überblick verloren.:?  Und die tollen bunten Verpackungen und Bezeichnungen sagen ja nicht wirklich was über die Qualität des Futters aus.: 
Welche Unterschiede gibt es denn bei Futter für Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst ?

Es wäre nett wenn mir das mal einer für einen Anfänger verständlich erklären könnte.


----------



## LarsD (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi, 

Futter ist bisweilen ein Reizthema ...  

Mal ganz nüchtern und sachlich betrachtet, brauchen Koi im verdaulichen Anteil des Futters folgende Sachen: 

38 - 45% Rohprotein (den Hauptanteil aus enthaltenem Fischmehl)
15 - 25% Rohfett (den Hauptteil aus Fischöl)
weniger als 20% Kohlenhydrate
mindestens 1% Phosphor (möglichst tierischer Herkunft) 

Wenn Du in dem Rahmen suchst, bleiben nicht mehr viele von den angebotenen Futtersorten übrig. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hallo Kiki

Mein kleiner Tipp.
Koifutter kann ich nur empfehlen online zu bestellen.
Erstens ist es billiger und man hat eine große Auswahl. z.B. Hauptfutter oder spezielles Futter für die Farben oder Leckerlies wie Seidenraupen oder Süßwassergarnelen.

Empfehlen kann ich die Seite www.koifuttershop.de.
Habe da mein Futter für die Kois auch vor kurzem bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Vor allem ist es schnell geliefert.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kiki (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Danke für die Infos und den Link! 
Online bestellen finde ich auch ganz interessant, da mein Koi-Shop ca. 20 km entfernt ist und da ist es ja praktisch wenn man das Futter geliefert bekommt. 
Der Preis spielt dabei eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil ich nur 2 Koi´s  habe und nicht die Mengen verfüttere.


----------



## LarsD (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi, 



			
				aQuarius schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man logisch vorgeht müsste man von Fischmehl absehen, oder???



warum das denn? 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## thaldor (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

also ich kann nur www.koi-discount.de empfehlen....da gibts gleich abgepackte futtermischungen (markenware, sowie hausware) in den gängien größen und zu super preisen. 

mfg

//edit: ab 5kg versand frei haus


----------



## Kiki (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*



			
				LarsD schrieb:
			
		

> 38 - 45% Rohprotein (den Hauptanteil aus enthaltenem Fischmehl)
> 15 - 25% Rohfett (den Hauptteil aus Fischöl)
> weniger als 20% Kohlenhydrate
> mindestens 1% Phosphor (möglichst tierischer Herkunft)
> ...


Hallo ! Bist du mit den Daten sicher ? 
Ich habe mal im Internet geschaut, aber nur *1 *Futter hat die angegebenen Mengen an Inhaltsstoffen. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## velos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Mit der Hausmarke von Koi-Discount kannste nix verkehrt machen.
Jeden zweiten Tag bekommen meine ab 18° ein paar Seidenraupen und einmal in der Woche Apfelsienenscheiben, ist voll der Gaudi was die so alles damit machen.
Ich kaufe 80% meiner Teile bei dehnen und die haben einen super schnellen Versand.


----------



## LarsD (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi Kiki, 



			
				Kiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ! Bist du mit den Daten sicher ?



jepp, ganz sicher ...  



> Ich habe mal im Internet geschaut, aber nur *1 *Futter hat die angegebenen Mengen an Inhaltsstoffen. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder ?



Siehe den letzten Satz meines letzten Postings ... Wo "Koi-Futter" drauf steht, muss nicht unbedingt Futter drin sein, das für Koi taugt. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Kiki (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi !
Was für Futter verwendest du denn ? Wo kaufst du es ?


----------



## thaldor (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

um diese werte zu erriechen kannste auch einfach futtersorten mischen....koi balance oder koi power haben z.b. einen hohen fett anteil und spirulina, hi-growth, farbintensivierer, etc haben meist die anderen anforderungen...


----------



## LarsD (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi Kiki, 

ich verfüttere über's Jahr zwischen 80 und 100 Tonnen Futter an Forellen und meine 7 Koi müssen sich mit Forellenfutter begnügen. Ernährungstechnisch ist das aber das kleinere Problem, da dieses Futter weit besser zu den Anforderungen der Koi passt, als die breite Masse der "Koi-Futter". In der Zwischenzeit gibt es aber Anbieter, die begriffen haben. Deshalb wirst Du bei gründlicher Suche mehr als nur eine Futtersorte finden, die den Ansprüchen einer vernünftigen Koi-Ernährung gerecht werden. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## LarsD (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi,



			
				thaldor schrieb:
			
		

> um diese werte zu erriechen kannste auch einfach futtersorten mischen....koi balance oder koi power haben z.b. einen hohen fett anteil und spirulina



das sind zwei der wirklich brauchbaren Futtersorten. 



> hi-growth, farbintensivierer, etc haben meist die anderen anforderungen...



Welche Anforderungen? Wenn Du versuchst, das zu begründen, gehst Du auf dünnes Eis ...  Um's Futter für Koi wird ein Haufen Werbung gemacht. da wird Zeug erzählt ... :crazy: Aber irgendwie muss man die Preise ja rechtfertigen ...  

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hallo Lars,

wenn Du möchtest, dann nenn uns halt die Futter-Namen und/oder eine Bezugsadresse dazu.
Dürfte sicherlich für einige unserer Koihalter interessant sein, oder?!


----------



## EasyDriver (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hallo 

Hier mein aktueller Speiseplan:

*Hauptfutter: *
 - Saito Professional 

_*Frühjahr / Herbst:*_ 
 - Saito Energy

_*Zusätzlich:*_
 - Seidenraupen 
 - Maden
 - Regenwürmer 

Bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Teichguide (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hallo an alle Koi-Freunde.
Ich habe neben den üblichen diversen Trockenfuttern versuche mit __ Nacktschnecken gemacht.
Man glaubt kaum, was im Teich abgeht, wenn das schleimige Tierchen ins Wasser fällt.
In den letzten Wochen wurden so mehrere Pfund __ Schnecken aus dem Garten entsorgt.
Verfüttert Ihr die Schnecken auch ?

Ich hoffe dieser Leckerbissen schadet den Koi bei übermäßigem Genuß nicht !?

Gruß
TJ


----------



## thaldor (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

hi,

ich hab schon von vielen gehört das sie __ schnecken verfüttern und das es den koi wohl nicht schaden soll. der einzige nachteil ist das man sich mit lebend-futter "angeblich" krankheiten in den teich holen kann ("angeblich", weil ich die erfahrung nicht gemacht habe aber davon gehört habe). 

@LarsD klar kann man nur das glauben was die hersteller druff schreiben (auch wenn es u.a. nur den preis rechtfertigt) aber da ich kein tierarzt oder futtermittel-hersteller bin, kann ich das nur glauben. ich kenn es nur von vögeln, die kriegen ähnliche futtermischungen um ihr farbkleid auszubilden und dabei gibts wirklich unterschiede.

welches futter würdest du denn noch empfehlen, außer balance und power ?

mfg


----------



## wusi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

hallo!

ich hab in meinem teich neben 2 kois auch 2 goldorfen und 2 __ graskarpfen und hab bis jetzt nur "normales" fischfutter für "teichfische" gekauft und gefüttert. macht es bei dem besatz sinn spezielles koifutter zu kaufen? bringt das den anderen fischen auch etwas oder ist es da nur schade um das futter wenn das zum beispiel die orfen fressen?
lg markus


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

verwenden ebenfalls das hausfutter von koi discount. meiner meinung nach eine sehr gute futtermischung.
unsere fischis lieben es.
ab udn zu mal ein paar seidenraupen die sie mittlerweile gierig aus der hand nehmen.


----------



## Armin (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Ahoi,

das Hausfutter dürfte AlKoTe sein...vergleicht mal. Bei mir kommen nur Kususri, Medicarp und Fujizakura auf den Tisch,  aäää in den Teich.



Gruß Armin


----------



## Kiki (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi !
Einen nicht ganz unwichtigen Aspekt haben wir glaube ich außer Acht gelassen! :? 
Wie sieht es denn mit der "Frische" des Futters aus ?:crazy:  Meines Wissens nach werden die meisten in Übersee produziert. Das heißt sie sind nach der Produktion mindestens 6 Wochen ( meist noch länger !!!  ) unterwegs bis sie beim Händler eintreffen. Kann man da noch von frisch sprechen ??? 
Ich habe jetzt gehöhrt das AL-KO-TE einer der wenigen Hersteller ist die noch in Deutschland produzieren , deshalb habe ich mich dafür entschieden ! 
Meine " Racker " stürzen sich regelrecht auf das Futter, also denen scheint es zu schmecken. Und vor allen Dingen kann ich es hier am Ort kaufen und muß nicht bestellen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Moin
ich habe auch mal den Versuch mit __ Nacktschnecken gemacht, da die Kiloweise bei mir rumschleimen.
Keine Reaktion, nun liegt die Leiche auf 130cm und müffelt vor sich hin.
Ansosten füttere ich Tetra Koi Sticks, das lieben sie und auch die Goldies werden richtig groß dabei.


----------



## Baitman (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi!

Wenn ich einen Koiteich hätte würde ich mich an Karpfenaufzuchtfutter beim Fischzüchter orientieren. Diese ganzen Zusätze des speziellen Koifutters halte ich für bedenklich und eher verkaufsfördernd als gesundsheitsfördernd für Fische. Aber nicht nur Fische sondern allgemein für alles was fressen kann  Füttere meine Vierbeiner nun schon 3 Jahre mit Biofutter, ohne Anzeichen irgendwelcher Mangelerscheinungen. Woher kommt denn der drastische Anstieg von Hauterkrankungen, Allgergien und sonstige Leiden unserer Haustiere in den letzten 10 Jahren? Denke das hat sehr viel mit Dreck zu tun was sie vorgesetzt bekommen... Gutes Futter braucht keine künstl. Aromen, Konservierungsstoffe, künstl. Vitamine, Mineralstoffe usw. Is aber n anderes Thema...

Auch finde ich den Rohproteingehalt den Lars genannt hat (20%) schon fast zu hoch. Wenn dann in der kalten Jahreszeit, und vor allem bei niedrigem ph Wert. 

Proteingehalt höher als 40% ist sinnlos
-kann vom Karpfen nicht verwertet werden und wird wieder ausgeschieden, 
-macht das Futter nur  teurer...

Wie wärs damit:
http://www.rkwsued.de/kleintiere/fische/aquaswim.html oder
http://www.rkwsued.de/kleintiere/fische/karpfenswim.html

Hat man kein Problem mit sinkendem Futter hat man noch mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten...

Als Angler hab mich mal vor Jahren mit der Futterherstellung für Karpfen beschäftigt, bisschen was ist noch hängengeblieben...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi zusammen,

ich verfüttere seit ca 1 Jahr Koistaple der Firma Fishlix. Dies ist ein recht preisgünstiges Futter und ich bin damit bisher zufrieden.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Kiki (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hallo !
Jetzt wo die Temperaturen falllen stellt sich erneut die Frage :
*Was soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern ?* Weiter das normale Futter oder empfelt ihr jetzt was anderes ?


----------



## Olli.P (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi,



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wenn ich einen Koiteich hätte würde ich mich an Karpfenaufzuchtfutter beim Fischzüchter orientieren.
> Gruß
> Steffen



Also ich will meine Koi nicht mästen und auf'm Teller haben. Die sollen schon im Teich bleiben........

Denn wenn ich an Fischzüchter und Karpfenaufzuchtfutter denke, dann kommt mir sofort der Gedanke das da was drinne ist, das die schnell Fett werden, so dass sie möglichst früh geangelt und in die Pfanne gehauen werden können..................

Man beachte nur oben den Satz im zweiten Link:



> Mit KarpfenSwim lassen sich innerhalb der Produktionsperiode
> hochwertige, geschmacklich einwandfreie Karpfen produzieren.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Moin
angeregt durch eure Diskussionen betreffend des richtgen Futters, habe ich mich auch noch mal auf die Suche gemacht.
Anscheinend taugen die Sticks die ich bisher verwendet habe, nicht die Bohne...so sagt zumindest die "Fachwelt" darüberhinaus wird es bei uns im Ort immer schwieriger sie zu bekommen.

Nach einigem hin und her habe ich mir verschiedene Futterproben vom Koifuttershop schicken lassen.
Die unterschiedlichen Atama Futtertypen werden von den Fischen nicht so gern genommen...egal ob 3 oder 6 mm Körnung.
Bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, was ich da jetzt machen soll.
Aber ich denke mir, der Hunger treibt es hinein.
Der Preis für das Futter ist ok, ob es von guter Qualität ist...da muß man dem Händler einfach glauben...oder auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen. 

Habt ihr welche?


----------



## loserofday (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hallo Ralf
Also bis vor ner weile gab es bei Thomas Phillips die sticks noch.Wenn du umstellen möchtest auf die kugeln,dann nimmst bei deinen am bessten die 3 mm.die anderen sind noch etwas zu groß. und wenn du am anfang erst mal mischst dann werden sie die kugeln bald auch mögen.Schau mal bei ebay rein,da gibt es gute Händler die gutes und günstiges Futter verkaufen.Auch kleine mengen.Der Laden am Untenende hatte damals auch gutes Futter.
Gruß Birgitt


----------



## ra_ll_ik (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Moin Birgitt
Ja ich denke die 3mm Kugeln sind die richtige Wahl.
Auch bei den Sticks gibt es Unterschiede. Das was bei T.P. angeboten wird, ist von minderer Qualität.
Die von Tetra waren ja noch ok, sind aber teuer geworden und hier nicht mehr regelmässig zu bekommen.
Ebayfutter, da bin ich sehr vorsichtig. Ist auch nicht immer billiger als anderswo.
Es gibt beim Kibitzmarkt Kugelfutter in 3 und 6mm für Koi, sieht genauso aus wie das teuere Zeug, kostet aber nur einen Bruchteil, kann man sich sogar abwiegen.
Nachdem ich den Ursprungssack gefunden hatte, konnte ich eine www finden.
Siehe da, der gute Hersteller produziert in erster Linie Hunde und Katzenfutter.
Aus dem Rest dann ..... will ich nicht behaupten, aber egal, meine Koi fressen es eh nicht.
Ich glaube ich bleibe bei Atama...

PS:
Birgitt, der sichtbare Koinachwuchs war kein Koi sondern __ Shubunkin.  
Ich habe nach eurem Besuch eine Woche später den Teich abgepumt und alle Goldies herausgefangen. 
Es waren über 30 Stück vorhanden. Und eben auch die 4 farbigen Shubinkin.
Ich habe alle verschenkt, nur die beiden größeren Shubunkin schwimmen noch bei mir. Hoffe das es kein Paar ist....


----------



## Baitman (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf!

Vergleiche doch bitte die Zusammensetzung des Futters mit dem eines überteuerten Koifutters. Der Fettgehalt liegt bei lediglich 6%, der Proteingehalt im optimalen Bereich. Das die Fische dadurch schneller wachsen wie mit handelsüblichen Koifutter denke ich nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Sind es nicht die Koibesitzer die möchten das Ihre Fische möglichst schnell wachsen?

Hier nochmal der link zum Datenblatt: http://ps4.rkwsued.de/filestore/b6/31/ce0a71a5-be8d-4696-a0d1-b9bcd19c88af-web.pdf   "KarpfenSwim ist besonders geeignet für Karpfen, __ Wels und *Koi*!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Olli.P (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi Steffen,


meine Koi sollen ausnahmsweise "nicht" schnell wachsen........... 

Ich z.B. füttere das gleiche wie Heiko H. , welches auch der Händler meines Vertrauens verfüttert........ 

Ich bin recht zufrieden damit........

Und wenn ich mir die - defekter Link entfernt -  von dem was ich füttere so ansehe, ist in meinem Koifutter doch ein wenig mehr drinne von dem was die Fische brauchen bzw. verwerten können.........: 

Aber dieses ist sicherlich alles wieder ansichtssache oder......... 

Hat doch fast jeder etwas anderes worauf er schwört.................. 

Und wie gesagt, ich möchte keine geschmackvollen Koi im Teich haben( Ich will sie ja nicht Essen ). Sie sollen einfach nur Gesund und Vital durch den Teich schwimmen, so dass ich meine Freude daran habe.....................


----------



## Baitman (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Welches Koi-Futter ??*

Hi Olli!

Mach ja auch kein Vorwurf, kann ja jeder füttern was er will, und verstehe ja wenn jemand nach dem Sprichwort "Never change a winning team" handelt, aber wir drehen uns im Kreis: 

"*Und wenn ich mir die Analyse von dem was ich füttere so ansehe, ist in meinem Koifutter doch ein wenig mehr drinne von dem was die Fische brauchen bzw. verwerten können.........*"

Was will uns die Futtermittelindustrie alles aufschwätzen was  angeblich alles für Zusatzstoffe im Futter drin sein müssen was das liebe Vieh ja unbedingt braucht. Da werden immer neue Dinge erfunden die man beimischen kann um dann wieder die große Werbetrommel zu rühren... Hunde wurden früher nur mit Abfällen gefüttert und haben auch nicht weniger lang gelebt... Übertreibung ist der beste Weg zur Veranschaulichung... 

Ach und von wegen geschmackvoller Fisch, glaube nicht das ein Koi mit teurem Futter schlechter schmeckt als der Allerweltskarpfen... ;-)

Gruß
Steffen


----------

